# Logo



## HotSauce (25. Oktober 2006)

...inwiefern darf man logos digital bearbeiten und für den privaten (nicht kommerziellen) zweck verwenden? oder gibt es da regeln? muss man ein logo auf eine bestimmte art verändern um es nutzen zu können? fragen über fragen, ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will.

vielen danke im voraus

hotsauce


----------



## CSANecromancer (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann dir dazu nur sagen: Lass' dich nicht erwischen. 

Viele Firmen verbinden ihre Logos mit dem sogenannten "Corporate Identity" und reagieren verdammt empfindlich, wenn ihnen das "geklaut" wird. Während meiner Tätigkeiten ist es mehr als einmal vorgekommen, daß ich von einem Kunden einen Auftrag bekam, kleinere Web-Basteleien (Gewinnspiele) zu schreiben und ich musste mich dann beim jeweiligen Auftraggeber noch explizit erkundigen, ob ich sein Logo verwenden darf. 
Kein Witz!
Firma x wollte ein Gewinnspiel haben, natürlich schön in ihren Firmenfarben und mit Logo usw., ich bastel das und bekomme kurz darauf einen Anruf, woher ich denn das Logo hätte, ob das von der Grafikabteilung von Firma x käme und wenn nicht, was mir einfiele einfach so das Logo zu verwenden.  

Also wenn du als Privatperson z.B. das Ferrari-Emblem einfach so verwenden willst, dann solltest du entweder
a) nicht so ohne weiteres auffindbar oder
b) stinkeschweinereich oder
c) im Besitz einer entsprechenden Erlaubnis von Ferrari selbst
sein, denn wenn die dich abmahnen, dann wird's teuer. 
Und im kommerziellen Bereich sollte spätestens dein Anwalt alleine beim Gedanken daran, einfach so fremde Logos "zu verwenden" schlohweiße Haare bekommen. 

Ich werde nie vergessen, wie ein bestimmter Sprotartikelhersteller mal einen echten Zwergenaufstand gemacht hat, weil wir beim Produktnamen gewagt hatten, das Produkt nicht als "blabla-x" sondern als "blabla-X" online zu stellen. Der hat ungelogen mit Schadensersatzklage gedroht. Und da ging es noch nicht einmal um ein Logo sondern "nur" um einen Produktnamen...

Was das Verändern und/oder Verfälschen eines Logos angeht:
Das ist meist eine ziemliche Grauzone und im Endeffekt dann Auslegungssache bzw. eine Schlagabtausch zwischen den Anwälten. Du musst dir halt überlegen, ob du im Extremfall einen Rechtsstreit mit einem Konzern durchstehst. Vielleicht findest du da noch etwas im Netz bzgl. des alten Streites zwischen Microsoft und den Entwicklern des "FTP Explorers". Microsoft verklagte damals Letzere wegen Markenrechtsverletzung in Bezug auf das Wörtchen "Explorer", weil das ja sooo fest mit MS Windows verknüpft sei. Und der "FTP Explorer" musste umbenannt werden. 

Merke: 

```
Recht :=  Gerechtigkeit;

Unzulässige Typzuweisung. Gerechtigkeit kann nicht in Recht ungewandelt werden.
```

Just my 2 Bytes.


----------



## cody- (26. Oktober 2006)

Der Unterschied besteht nicht zwischen privat und kommerziell, sondern zwischen privatem und öffentlichen Gebrauch, wenn es um Urheberrechte geht. Du kannst bei dir zu Hause auch die Mona Lisa nachzeichnen und ihr 'ne Narbe ins Gesicht malen. In deinem Fall dürftest du also das Logo nachzeichnen, verändern und auf deinem Rechner auch speichern, nur auf deine Website (o.Ä.) darfst du es ohne Genehmigung nicht stellen. 

Ansonsten lohnt sich auch ein Blick in das Urheberrecht, man muss nicht gleich einen Anwalt konsultieren.


----------

